# creosote taste



## heathdyer (Oct 7, 2013)

Just wondering I have a creosote taste in my jerky I made.  I smoke it for a few days and I"m drying it out now.  What would be the best way to get ride of the bitterness.  I heard to let it mellow out.  But how long should I do that for if that's all there is to it.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Oct 7, 2013)

There are so many unknowns here.  How was it prepped and what kind of smoke including color and density and so on.  Regardless of the last, you over smoked your jerky.  Take the time and do some research here on the forum under jerky and pick a thread that sounds good to you and give it a try.  You will most likely find that you will need to cut way back on your smoking time regardless of the type of smoke you are using.  You will eventually learn the characteristics of your smoker and then will soon be on your way to good eating.

It takes a little time, but the rewards will be plentiful.  Most of all, have fun and enjoy.  Keep good notes along the way as they will be invaluable later on.

Tom


----------



## heathdyer (Oct 7, 2013)

I used hickory pellets and chunks in a smokedaddy.  I built my own box.  Yea some times it did get over smoked the first time the bottom of my smoke daddy fell off and I didn't know so the wood burnt up way to fast.  then I started to screw the door shut to make to smoke come out of the port but I know that's not big enough.  I know why I have the taste I was wondering if that batch is junk or if I can save it.  But thank you for the advise I will do that as far as my next batch.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Oct 8, 2013)

heathdyer said:


> I started to screw the door shut to make to smoke come out of the port but I know that's not big enough.


What do you mean by the port not being big enough?

Tom


----------



## turnandburn (Oct 8, 2013)

heathdyer said:


> Just wondering I have a creosote taste in my jerky I made.  I smoke it for a few days and I"m drying it out now.  What would be the best way to get ride of the bitterness.  I heard to let it mellow out.  But how long should I do that for if that's all there is to it.



id say just give it a few days or a heck even a week.


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 8, 2013)

I have been "experimenting" with some different jerky and some did not come out good and some flavors (not smoke) were overpowering but after sitting in the open in the fridge they mellowed out and aren't as bad. I would think the same might happen with the smoke. It's worth a try!


----------



## heathdyer (Oct 8, 2013)

port I mean for hole I cut in the top wall for the smoke to come out.  and thanks guys that's what I"m trying now.  The over powering smoke taste is what I like.  Just not the bitter numbingness


----------



## eman (Oct 8, 2013)

The bitter numbness will not go away.  smoke will fade some but creosote is like tar. It's there 4 good.


----------



## heathdyer (Oct 8, 2013)

the taste is all I"m worried about.  I tar stuff don't bother me at all. The beef jerky I"m trying to reproduce was black as black can be and and tasted as smokey or the inside of a smokehouse smells.  But thank you guys for the help.


----------



## pakinak (Dec 3, 2013)

You are smoking your jerky way too much. Drying will darken the color of the fish/meat. Start smoking for about 6 hrs. Hickory is a strong smoke. Smoking for days IMO your product will become unhealthy especially if it tastes like creosote. Use smoke as a condiment like the brine flavors. we now have refrigeration and do not need excessive smoke or salt. Too much smoke and any tar spots are bad juju.


----------



## scootermagoo (Dec 3, 2013)

heathdyer said:


> port I mean for hole I cut in the top wall for the smoke to come out.  and thanks guys that's what I"m trying now.  The over powering smoke taste is what I like.  Just not the bitter numbingness


If your mouth is getting numb from eating the jerky, that can't be a good thing.  Isn't creosote a known carcinogen?  Isn't creosote used to preserve railroad ties and telephone poles?  To me, if my mouth gets numb from eating something, that's my body's reaction to something bad and is saying "_*DO NOT*_  eat this!".


----------

